
What happened to websites like this? - bobsondugnutt
http://www.launchdate.com/
======
anon1m0us
Google stopped including them in search results for a couple reasons, I
believe. 1) Google prefers to show people curated websites with modern looks
because that's what most people like 2) Google prefers to show sites that help
them generate revenue, because that's what google likes.

